# Bottom width for a top bar hive?



## BackwoodsBeeman (Mar 22, 2014)

I have decided on 60" as the length for my hive. I am using 1X12s for the sides. What would an ideal width be for the bottom if I go with 17" bars? 19 inch bars?


----------



## Mike Henderson (Mar 19, 2015)

BackwoodsBeeman said:


> I have decided on 60" as the length for my hive. I am using 1X12s for the sides. What would an ideal width be for the bottom if I go with 17" bars? 19 inch bars?


I put the sides at 67.5 degrees and the top width, at the rabbet, at the same length as a Langstroth hive. The reason for the 67.5 degrees is that it was easy to cut the angle for the ends on my miter saw, which has a stop at 22.5 degrees. You can see the building of my hive here.

Mike


----------



## crabbcatjohn (May 5, 2013)

BackwoodsBeeman said:


> I have decided on 60" as the length for my hive. I am using 1X12s for the sides. What would an ideal width be for the bottom if I go with 17" bars? 19 inch bars?


I personally like to go a little wider on the bottom. Makes for a more natural comb and gives you more volume. So if you go 17" bars, i would do 8" on the bottom minimum. A lot of the plans out there are for 5-1/2" bottoms. I don't care for bars longer than than 17" unless you plan on having Langs too. Mine are all 15-1/2". Keep in mind 19" bars are hard to manipulate and often have comb collapse. Just my opinion. There are lots of options , just pick the one that best suits you.Good luck. John


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

With 30 degree sides that are 1x12's I use a 1x8 for the bottom.


----------



## BackwoodsBeeman (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I am going with 17" bars and a 8" bottom.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I cut no angles and rip no boards other than bars. With a 17" top bar I would use a one by eight for the bottom and otherwise it would look just like this:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm#ktbh


----------



## BackwoodsBeeman (Mar 22, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> I cut no angles and rip no boards other than bars. With a 17" top bar I would use a one by eight for the bottom and otherwise it would look just like this:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm#ktbh


Thank you Michael. I am building according to your website instructions with 17" bars.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

I went with 22.5º angle but not for cutting reasons but bc I was told that there is a natural angle to the comb building and its about 22/23º. I went with 19" top and 10.75 at the bottom with 8.5" of depth. Our battle here is the heat and comb collapse so going wide and shallow to distribute more weight along the top bar. Built a starter hive and installed a very prolific swarm I caught. Working on my Florida, insulated lid design too.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

My hive dimensions are solely based on the materials i scavenge, but I made 7" bottom with a 15" top bar.

Also used the 67.5 degrees as easy with my miter too.


----------

